# how to create/edit signature?



## jms_nh (Feb 4, 2011)

I've used vBulletin forums before, but I can't seem to find the place where you create a signature. I looked in the Profile settings and it doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 4, 2011)

If you go to Forum Actions on the top menu and select Edit Profile, it is on the Left-hand side of the screen. It is the third one down under My Settings.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 4, 2011)

Also, IIRC, signatures won't show until a user has made at least 10 posts?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2011)

Correct Jim, it's an anti-spam thing


----------



## jms_nh (Feb 5, 2011)

TNG said:


> Also, IIRC, signatures won't show until a user has made at least 10 posts?


Aha, that's why. So it's under Edit Profile -> My Settings -> My Account, which has a padlock icon on it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah, I didn't realise it prevented you from even filling it in - thanks for that info!


----------



## mikewilliams (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

This is a pretty standard vbulletin forward.....is there a limit on characters in signature file?

Thanks
Mike Williams


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum!

Yes, the character limit varies depending on seniority - the Gurus get a longer signature than newer members.  Members with less than 10 posts don't get a signature at all, as it's a favourite of spammers and we need users to prove they're 'real' users first.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 7, 2011)

It's under "Settings" at the top of looks like any page in the forum. I can't comment on the "10-post" rule, though.

Hal


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2011)

If you're not seeing the Settings panel like this:



Then I'd be fairly confident that this is part of the 10-post anti-spam feature, but Victoria needs to confirm that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes the anti-spam signature is still in action, but the number of posts varies these days.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2011)

Interesting!  It seems signature spammers are now asking for help in setting up their signatures...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL....and I've even tried to help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL  I know, you were so polite!  And he wasn't an obvious spammer - I just have ways and means and tracking people's activity across the web.


----------



## gillesdebda (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

I am a newbie in this forum and in LR.
Do I have to understand signature appears only after some posts in this forum ?
If yes, where can I create my signature ?

Thanks

Regards


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi gillesdebda, yes, that's right.  I can't remember how many posts before you get a signature - I think it's 10.  Once you've passed the 10 post mark, you'll see it in your profile settings.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 27, 2013)

...and to reinforce the concept, the signature rule isn't intended to discount the value of newcomers, but to discourage spam advertising and Search Engine Optimization tactics embedded in signature links.


----------

